# What is a Q-Box?



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Dish Network's receiver software page shows current version 001E as initial software released 1-22-07 for the Q-BOX. Anyone know what a "Q-BOX" is? I thought it might be the receiver for MobileDISH, but 001E looks more like a test version number than a release number. Sure enough, a check of the "just a mention" thread finds:


P Smith said:


> DN [email protected] Current FW list:
> <snip many>
> PID: 08F2h, ID: PKTC, FW: 001E, Model: ViP622
> Wed Jan 10 12:53:23 2007


That leads me to think this is just a new feature being tested, and listing it on the S/W page is a mistake. So if the box is a 622, what makes it a Q?


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Dish Network's receiver software page shows current version 001E as initial software released 1-22-07 for the Q-BOX. Anyone know what a "Q-BOX" is? I thought it might be the receiver for MobileDISH, but 001E looks more like a test version number than a release number. Sure enough, a check of the "just a mention" thread finds:That leads me to think this is just a new feature being tested, and listing it on the S/W page is a mistake. So if the box is a 622, what makes it a Q?


The installation instructions look like its for some device that plugs into the receiver.



> 1. The Q-Box software will download on to the 522 or 625.
> 
> 2. Place the receiver into standby. Warning 061 is displayed while receiver downloads Q-Box software and Warning 303 is displayed during transfer from receiver to Q-Box.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC: A Q-Box is a QAM adapter used for commercial multidrop installs.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Anyone know what a "Q-BOX" is?


Its this
http://www.qdev.de/?location=qbox/ppqbox

This kid built his own computer motherboard


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's a link: http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/equipment/qbox.shtml


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I completely forgot I had read this was coming but had never seen the details. From the Tech Portal link (thanks harsh),Will software updates download through the Q-Box?
Yes. Both the Q-Box and satellite receiver can receive software updates.​So 001E is either the Q-Box s/w as seen on the web site, or a 622 beta possibly focused on making the 622 use the Q-Box, as the stream P Smith read appears to be showing.

Also adds some baffling restrictions on the use of the 522/625: Single mode only, no shared view, no customer support application in Dish Home.


----------

